# a good read



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I had forgot all about this until recently.

Keys To Reality
by Ken Achenbach

It’s kind of funny how you can go from walking around with nothing but lint in you pocket and being totally stoked, to walking around with a pocket full of keys and being totally bummed.
It starts out simply and seductively. I’ll just get this car so I can snowboard more. Wrong. Anything that let’s you snowboard more is a scam. It won’t let you snowboard more because you ride every day and a car can’t add days to the week.
“I’ll just get this little night job so I can buy gas,” you hear yourself saying. There’s another key. Then your job starts making you miss sleep, so you can’t snowboard as hard or as long as you used to. And you need stuff to wear to work. You need a place to change and store your stuff. Now you have an address, that’s another key. Soon you have to get a day job because you’re not making enough money at night. The keys start adding up.
Now that you have a job, girls know you’re not a total loss and you end up with a girlfriend. She wants you to hang with her once in a while instead of going boarding all the time. First, she gives you the key to her heart, and then the key to her apartment. That’s two more. You can’t give her the key to your heart because snowboarding put a combination lock on it and only your snowboard knows the number.
Now you have a bunch of keys in your pocket. They’re high-maintenance items. You have to take care of them. They’re weighing you down. Snowboarding is slowly slipping away, and you don’t even notice.
One day, cruising to your full-time office job that you had to get a few years back to make payments on all your keys, you drive past a guy on the corner with his thumb out and a snowboard under his arm. While speeding by you start thinking about the guy you just passed. He looked like you used to—snowboard and nothing else. As you pull into the parking lot at work, you can’t get the hitchhiker out of your head. Your mind keeps wandering back. Pulling all the keys out of you pocket and jingling them, you think about what you really want from life.
Running back to your car, you reverse out of the parking lot and squeal a Rockford in the middle of the four-lane highway. You’ve got to get away from your keys. You begin throwing them out the window as you blow down the highway. First to go is the key to the door at work. Then you backhand your girlfriend’s apartment key out the passenger window. Flick, there goes the key to the storage unit, then the key to her car. Flick, flick, flick. You feel better each time a key flies out the window and goes bouncing down the pavement at 100 mph. You don’t even slow down for the tollbooth, paying instead with the tossed key to your office and the executive washroom.
You only have two keys left. You unlock your house, run in, grab your snowboard, and dash out of the house. You leave the key to your house sitting in the lock to the front door. Whoever finds the house open can take it, and all your stuff. You don’t need it anymore. You jump back into the car and start burning rubber through all four gears back to the highway where you saw the hitcher.
He’s still there. You slam on the brakes. When he opens the car door, you look into his eyes. It’s you. It’s the life you left behind when you sold out.


Fuckin' sellouts


TT


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

This could have been me if I would have discovered riding in my teens instead of my late 30's. I already have all my keys, but I say "here, hold these" a lot during the winter.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I have loved snowboarding since 1988, but would never trade all the other things in my life (wife and house included) for snowboarding full time. I do wish I could snowboard more.. but I love having a home to come back to.
Now, my job on the other hand.......

Edit: I remember Ken Achenbach from the old days.. was a rider for Barfoot. They are one of the originals. From their website, it looks like they don't make snowboards anymore ???
http://barfoot.com


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Deacon said:


> This could have been me if I would have discovered riding in my teens instead of my late 30's. I already have all my keys, but I say "here, hold these" a lot during the winter.


If I had discovered this back in the 80's? While I was still living in CA. In my 20's, and in great shape?

Yeah,..! I have absolutely no doubt I'd be a 53 year old "Snow Bum" today. Working just enough to pay for my passes!  :shrug:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I have titanium keys. They come to the mountain all year long in my pocket and don't weigh me down one bit.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

This is a bunch of BS people use to make themselves feel better about being professional poor.

I make great money have an awesome job and can snowboard in the mountains every single day if I choose.

I grew up poor as shit in section 8 housing and trailer courts with worthless parents.........life is what you make of it(for the most part), everything else is just an excuse.

Take care of yourself and you'll be riding well into your 60's


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

deagol said:


> I have loved snowboarding since 1988, but would never trade all the other things in my life (wife and house included) for snowboarding full time. I do wish I could snowboard more.. but I love having a home to come back to.
> Now, my job on the other hand.......


Similar story here.

I'm dying to snowboard a lot more but stoked to have house, wife and kids (not necessarily in that order!)

As the young kids, new mortgage period of life leaves I'll be entering an extended shred period


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, I love to ride!!!!!

But not enough to throw away everything else in my life!!!!! 

Unfortunately we all grow old, and if you haven't put somethin aside by that stage, the cold hard fact is that you're gonna lead a pretty miserable existence seein out your innings!!!!!

I want my last run to be one that I've had the power to choose!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Manicmouse said:


> Similar story here.
> 
> I'm dying to snowboard a lot more but stoked to have house, wife and kids (not necessarily in that order!)
> 
> As the young kids, new mortgage period of life leaves I'll be entering an extended shred period


I'm entering the stage where my grandkids are about to strap in!!!!!

And the thought of shredding with them has brought about another element of snowboarding for me, and I like it!!!!!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

All the people that "threw out the keys" remind me of the bitter aging maggots on TGR. They're too old to ride, blame all the younger generations for their problems and have nothing to show for their life's accomplishments. Winning.


----------



## kaner3sixteen (Feb 15, 2013)

timmytard said:


> You jump back into the car and start burning rubber through all four gears back to the highway where you saw the hitcher.
> He’s still there. You slam on the brakes. When he opens the car door, you look into his eyes....


...., he looks back into yours. then, he whips out a knife and steals your car. now you're stuck on the side of the road with no car. he didn't even leave you the snowboard... bastard....:lol:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


>


the bathroom scene from that movie was the best moment in film history... bar none !!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

That whole movie still cracks me up!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

deagol said:


> I have loved snowboarding since 1988, but would never trade all the other things in my life (wife and house included) for snowboarding full time. I do wish I could snowboard more.. but I love having a home to come back to.
> Now, my job on the other hand.......
> 
> Edit: I remember Ken Achenbach from the old days.. was a rider for Barfoot. They are one of the originals. From their website, it looks like they don't make snowboards anymore ???
> Snowboards - Longboard Skateboards - Surf Style Skateboards - BARFOOT


They do, & he does.

In fact...
He's about to unleash 25 retro boards and that are exact replicas of his very first Barfoot deck.

Good luck gettin' one, you'll need it.

But he's also startin' up regular production boards.
I think this year, pretty sure. I've seen pics.


TT


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

timmytard said:


> They do, & he does.
> 
> In fact...
> He's about to unleash 25 retro boards and that are exact replicas of his very first Barfoot deck.
> ...


I couldn't tell from their website (all I saw were skateboards/longboards). I used to really want one of those Barfoots with the flat nose, but never got one. That was a very long time ago. I am not in the market for a new board right now, but I wish them luck in getting back into the market...


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

kids, stay in school. 

there's a difference between running you life and letting your life run you. If you're life is running you, then yes, maybe you need to throw some 'key's out the window to restore balance, but don't assume the guy with a lots of keys is miserable and working his ass off. He may ride 100 days a year because his software company sold for $25M and he spends his time helping others launch companies and find the same success. 

when in doubt, what would ragnar do?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

It sounds good but it detaches from reality. I get what he's saying tho.
There are only so many pro-snowboarders making money from snowboarding. It's hard.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> *This is a bunch of BS people use to make themselves feel better about being professional poor….*


Well,.. I have to tell myself _something!!!_ :sad1: :shrug:


 :laughat: :laugh: :rofl3:


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

timmytard said:


> They do, & he does.
> 
> In fact...
> He's about to unleash 25 retro boards and that are exact replicas of his very first Barfoot deck.
> ...


Yeah, he has been posting about it lately. Curious how much the limited run will go for. Seems like he is doing a blind bid for them. Though, I could be wrong about that.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

what about keys to chastity belts? don't throw those away!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

You guys are demonstrating the line between a snowboarder and a person who snowboards as a hobby.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Isn't a snowboarder someone who snowboards? No matter how often?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Not wanting to be broke and destitute when I'm 70 doesn't make me any less of a snowboarder or snowboarding addict.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Lol I don't think its meant to be taken literally


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Deacon said:


> You guys are demonstrating the line between a snowboarder and a person who snowboards as a hobby.


Unless snowboarding is one's profession (read: primary way of proving for one's necessities), it is a hobby.

Just because someone's living out of his car to ride every day doesn't make it any less of a hobby.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Are you no longer a Snowboarder in the off season?????


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Take guys like Argo or BA, for example. They're guys who built their lives around being on the mountain. They're not pro boarders, but they ARE snowboarders. I'm not sure why people get so touchy about this. It's not a rip, it's just a fact. I'm *super* passionate about riding, it's all I talk about all summer, just like many of the people here. :dunno:
but it's still a hobby. I wish it could be more, but not enough to MAKE it more.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Agree with others who said this book is keyless, but who am I to crap on someones else's dream....

Love what you do, Do what you love, 
Not doing what you love, Do it for who you love, 
Did it, done it, living it, I've been blessed! 

Hope everyone can have such a month, year and life.
Have a great snowboard season...


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

geez i think a lot of you have it wrong.. you guys are measuring self worth, happiness and success in life based on financial situations. i don't blame you though, i accept that we do live in a time that has an economy fuelled by materialistic tendencies. say what you want but your life could always be more simple, nobody is shredding harder or having more fun than the dude that gave up everything to be on the mountain, whether its the dude working in the kitchen, shredding on every lunch break or the guy running the lift going for a few hot laps on his shift change. theres going to be a time where theres going to be nothing here on this earth to remember you, to remember what you've done or what you've left behind, so who cares? what does "living" really mean to you? i know what it means to me...


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Deacon said:


> Take guys like Argo or BA, for example. They're guys who built their lives around being on the mountain. They're not pro boarders, but they ARE snowboarders. I'm not sure why people get so touchy about this. It's not a rip, it's just a fact. I'm *super* passionate about riding, it's all I talk about all summer, just like many of the people here. :dunno:
> but it's still a hobby. I wish it could be more, but not enough to MAKE it more.


Yeah, but BA and Argo still work in order to be able to enjoy their passion to the extent that they do?????

Has there ever been a time where they were doing somethin that they "had" to do, and missed that epic day????? 

A rough guess, and I'd have to say while its probably rare, but I'm callin a yes!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Steezus Christ said:


> geez i think a lot of you have it wrong.. you guys are measuring self worth, happiness and success in life based on financial situations. i don't blame you though, i accept that we do live in a time that has an economy fuelled by materialistic tendencies. say what you want but your life could always be more simple, nobody is shredding harder or having more fun than the dude that gave up everything to be on the mountain, whether its the dude working in the kitchen, shredding on every lunch break or the guy running the lift going for a few hot laps on his shift change. theres going to be a time where theres going to be nothing here on this earth to remember you, to remember what you've done or what you've left behind, so who cares? what does "living" really mean to you? i know what it means to me...


Does that guy get to travel the world, ridin wherever he goes?????

Does washin dishes get him that Heli Trip in Alaska, or that log cabin in his favourite part of the mountains?????

I guess everyone's different, and to each his own!!!!!

After all, the place would be piss borin if we were all doin the same thing?????


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Does that guy get to travel the world, ridin wherever he goes?????
> 
> Does washin dishes get him that Heli Trip in Alaska, or that log cabin in his favourite part of the mountains?????
> 
> ...


if he really wants to then yea sure, he could. just gotta do it. theres always job somewhere. what if he were to wash dishes for baldface lodge? i know people that do it. you could always go to different resorts and spend a season at each. the idea that you "have" to live a life set by social constructs is completely in your head. you can live a life doing whatever the fuck you want if you put your mind to it.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Unless snowboarding is one's profession (read: primary way of proving for one's necessities), it is a hobby.
> 
> Just because someone's living out of his car to ride every day doesn't make it any less of a hobby.


No not true. I lived in a beach town surfing 300+ days a year. I took a job in bend after 22 years of surfing to live a life focused on snow, riding it and the seasons that surround it. It's more than a hobby, it's a life passion and obsession.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Steezus Christ said:


> if he really wants to then yea sure, he could. just gotta do it. theres always job somewhere. what if he were to wash dishes for baldface lodge? i know people that do it. you could always go to different resorts and spend a season at each. the idea that you "have" to live a life set by social constructs is completely in your head. you can live a life doing whatever the fuck you want if you put your mind to it.


Not sure if anyone said that you had to live by a set of social constructs?????

I agree if that's what ya wanna do, then go for it!!!!!

But on the same hand, the guys that wanna get a house, car, kids, etc etc, yet still ride those days that they can, don't go denyin them their goals!!!!!

There's always gonna be someone that rides more/better places/conditions than I will, and there's always gonna be someone that doesn't!!!!! 

No regrets as life could always be worse!!!!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Deacon said:


> Take guys like Argo or BA, for example. They're guys who built their lives around being on the mountain. They're not pro boarders, but they ARE snowboarders. I'm not sure why people get so touchy about this. It's not a rip, it's just a fact. I'm *super* passionate about riding, it's all I talk about all summer, just like many of the people here. :dunno:
> but it's still a hobby. I wish it could be more, but not enough to MAKE it more.


Well, it's nice to be considered a "snowboarder". I do ride more than the vast majority of my "snowboarder" friends but I jugs don't identify myself as a "snowboarder". Sure I will ride somewhere between 150-200 days between now and next October but I'd rather be called a good dad, good husband, hard worker, good person that lives life and snowboards. I could argue all day that someone is or isn't a snowboarder or skier but what's the point.

I consider myself as one of the lucky ones and was able to set my life up the way it is and I am happy to work for a great living so I can live a more posh life than a lot of my friends. Key is, for me anyway, to keep it real and know that I'm lucky, I don't ever bash or judge any of my buddies for working whatever job they need to so they can meet up with us every day on the mountain......

Oh and I missed 2 good powder days last season because I decided to work..... I was pissed for a few hours.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

For me life with snowboarding as a passion every time.

Mr Steezus get over it.... do whatever you want.... 24/7 snowboarding, dishes, social constructs, just put your mind to it..


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

We all need a house to come back to, a family is nice too.
But who made it the norm to build a house that takes 25-30 years to pay off???
Something is fucked up there my friends. 

I suggest buying a house in a more remote/cheap area, something you can pay off in 10-15 years tops. That way you can live a bit more of a relaxed lifestyle.

Im swapping all my posessions in Australia for this little shack that backs on to a resort in Japan, the price was stupid cheap, there are ways of living a sweet life but rarely do you find it by following the crowd.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Steezus Christ said:


> say what you want but your life could always be more simple, nobody is shredding harder or having more fun than the dude that gave up everything to be on the mountain, whether its the dude working in the kitchen, shredding on every lunch break or the guy running the lift going for a few hot laps on his shift change.


You got it ass backwards, bud. 99.9% of the time that liftie shredding dude you're talking about is there not because he gave up so much but because he had nothing to give up. Sure, you get random well-to-dos who suddenly get religion and leave their successful and perfectly well-adjusted lives for the thrill of penniless yet exciting existence of a snowboarding bum, but they are few and far between. The usual resort crowd is pretty typical: stoners, high school and college washouts, budding alkies, homeless tumbleweeds, stupid 20 somethings "living it up", stupid 30 somethings with Peter Pan syndromes, an occasional stupid 40 something with a full blown midlife crisis, and a wide assortment of losers who are bad at life in general so they convince themselves that moving to the mountain and shredding daily is their "destiny". By and large these people become kitchen hands and lifties because they can't do anything else and not because they're Siddharthas of snowboarding. 




ridinbend said:


> No not true. I lived in a beach town surfing 300+ days a year. I took a job in bend after 22 years of surfing to live a life focused on snow, riding it and the seasons that surround it. It's more than a hobby, it's a life passion and obsession.


Yeah, it's a hobby. Albeit one you took to extremes. But still a hobby.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Mr Steezus get over it....


sorry, am I not meant to be having a discussion on this topic?


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> You got it ass backwards, bud. 99.9% of the time that liftie shredding dude you're talking about is there not because he gave up so much but because he had nothing to give up. Sure, you get random well-to-dos who suddenly get religion and leave their successful and perfectly well-adjusted lives for the thrill of penniless yet exciting existence of a snowboarding bum, but they are few and far between. The usual resort crowd is pretty typical: stoners, high school and college washouts, budding alkies, homeless tumbleweeds, stupid 20 somethings "living it up", stupid 30 somethings with Peter Pan syndromes, an occasional stupid 40 something with a full blown midlife crisis, and a wide assortment of losers who are bad at life in general so they convince themselves that moving to the mountain and shredding daily is their "destiny". By and large these people become kitchen hands and lifties because they can't do anything else and not because they're Siddharthas of snowboarding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


keep running that hedonic treadmill my friend...


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ETM said:


> We all need a house to come back to, a family is nice too.
> But who made it the norm to build a house that takes 25-30 years to pay off???
> Something is fucked up there my friends.
> 
> ...


That looks friggin unreal!!!!!

But I bet it took a bit of blood, sweat, and turbos to get there?????


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Steezus Christ said:


> keep running that hedonic treadmill my friend...


You're just really really young aren't you?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Noreaster said:


> You got it ass backwards, bud. 99.9% of the time that liftie shredding dude you're talking about is there not because he gave up so much but because he had nothing to give up. Sure, you get random well-to-dos who suddenly get religion and leave their successful and perfectly well-adjusted lives for the thrill of penniless yet exciting existence of a snowboarding bum, but they are few and far between. The usual resort crowd is pretty typical: stoners, high school and college washouts, budding alkies, homeless tumbleweeds, stupid 20 somethings "living it up", stupid 30 somethings with Peter Pan syndromes, an occasional stupid 40 something with a full blown midlife crisis, and a wide assortment of losers who are bad at life in general so they convince themselves that moving to the mountain and shredding daily is their "destiny". By and large these people become kitchen hands and lifties because they can't do anything else and not because they're Siddharthas of snowboarding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, you have no clue


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Argo said:


> Lol, you have no clue


Sure I don't.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Mizu Kuma said:


> That looks friggin unreal!!!!!
> 
> But I bet it took a bit of blood, sweat, and turbos to get there?????


It took effort and being at the right place at the right time. Also took the balls to act on it.
Then finally it took some priceless help from a very good friend in dreampow.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Btw noreaster my avatar is slightly scared of your avatar lol


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> You're just really really young aren't you?


you're just really really shallow...



i beg of you not to take this any further.. for everyone's sake


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ETM said:


> It took effort and being at the right place at the right time. Also took the balls to act on it.
> Then finally it took some priceless help from a very good friend in dreampow.


You've probably worked hard, and everthin is comin up Millhouse!!!!!

I bet there's farmers in that area that have worked harder than any of us combined?????

But not all can be as fortunate as you, though!!!!!

That's just a fact of life!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ETM said:


> Btw noreaster my avatar is slightly scared of your avatar lol


Mines okay with it!!!!!

Unless the rest of his pack turn up!!!!!


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Steezus Christ said:


> you're just really really shallow...
> 
> 
> 
> i beg of you not to take this any further.. for everyone's sake


Ugh... self-important know-it-all youngsters.




Mizu Kuma said:


> Mines okay with it!!!!!
> 
> Unless the rest of his pack turn up!!!!!


No worries, the pack is totally laid back.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> Ugh... self-important know-it-all youngsters.


say that to me again in 10 years..


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

The sad part is people like Steezus are gonna be the same ones living off welfare and begging for crap when they're 70 because they were too good to work. Guess what, as sad as it is, one day we're all gonna be unable to ride any more, And at that point some of us will be on the street or still scraping down tables for minimum wage while I'll have put in a million days on slope, eating steak and drinking scotch in my house. 

I love the people who think to have a real job is to be a part of the rat race. I still cant find my tail and I sadly don't have a hamster wheel to help keep me in snowboarding shape.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

No need to be so harsh on each other lads.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

lab49232 said:


> The sad part is people like Steezus are gonna be the same ones living off welfare and begging for crap when they're 70 because they were too good to work. Guess what, as sad as it is, one day we're all gonna be unable to ride any more, And at that point some of us will be on the street or still scraping down tables for minimum wage while I'll have put in a million days on slope, eating steak and drinking scotch in my house.
> 
> I love the people who think to have a real job is to be a part of the rat race. I still cant find my tail and I sadly don't have a hamster wheel to help keep me in snowboarding shape.


seriously, was that necessary? i'm not saying you have to be working minimum wage jobs, there's nothing wrong with getting qualified and educated. I'm saying if you want to be out there shredding everyday or doing whatever it is that makes you the most happy, all you have to do is DO it. only then will you find the means to sustain it as long as you stay true to it.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Steezus Christ said:


> seriously, was that necessary? i'm not saying you have to be working minimum wage jobs, there's nothing wrong with getting qualified and educated. I'm saying if you want to be out there shredding everyday or doing whatever it is that makes you the most happy, all you have to do is DO it. only then will you find the means to sustain it as long as you stay true to it.


Totally agree.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Steezus Christ said:


> seriously, was that necessary? i'm not saying you have to be working minimum wage jobs, there's nothing wrong with getting qualified and educated. I'm saying if you want to be out there shredding everyday or doing whatever it is that makes you the most happy, all you have to do is DO it. only then will you find the means to sustain it as long as you stay true to it.


Of course it wasn't necessary, this entire conversation is dumb. Granted I shouldn't have called you out specifically as I have no idea what you're doing with your life, I apologize. Point is we all want to drop whatever and ride every day of the season, the lack of understanding or forward thought in this entire thread by certain ideas being thrown out though is disturbing. This thread reads like a giant "hey kids drop everything you have and be a bum because the universe/or you will find a way to make it work in the future because that's a problem for future you" and living in Portland I know full well that's not an mindset we need to continue to encourage.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

great discussion, needs more pages


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

lab49232 said:


> Of course it wasn't necessary, this entire conversation is dumb. Granted I shouldn't have called you out specifically as I have no idea what you're doing with your life, I apologize. Point is we all want to drop whatever and ride every day of the season, the lack of understanding or forward thought in this entire thread by certain ideas being thrown out though is disturbing. This thread reads like a giant "hey kids drop everything you have and be a bum because the universe/or you will find a way to make it work in the future because that's a problem for future you" and living in Portland I know full well that's not an mindset we need to continue to encourage.


maybe that's exactly how some want to live their life, who are you to say whether it's not right or whatever? just stay away from it if you don't agree, obviously the conversation is too much for you to handle. i've copped abuse and harsh comments from most of my posts on this yet i'm not trying start arguments, i'm remaining open minded on the topic so as to take it in.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Steezus Christ said:


> maybe that's exactly how some want to live their life, who are you to say whether it's not right or whatever? just stay away from it if you don't agree, obviously the conversation is too much for you to handle. i've copped abuse and harsh comments from most of my posts on this yet i'm not trying start arguments, i'm remaining open minded on the topic so as to take it in.


True true. Very true. I just am sick of dealing with the washed up ones who didn't think it through and up a leech on others and society as a whole. I'm not trying to start arguments, just saying that people especially at a young age need better guidance than that. Not many 16-23 year olds are thinking things through properly and people who have lived through it and been with oether people who have should be there to help them avoid doing something they'll regret or leave them in a gutter when it's too late for them to crawl out.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

by no means am i trying to support that whole philosophy of "carpe diem; let us drink today for tomorrow we die" and not make any plans for the future.. put it this way, you can work a job to earn money to support the lifestyle you choose, or you can save the effort you put into working a job and put the effort directly into a having the lifestyle you choose.. by all means sure you can have your million days on the slope, eating steak and drinking scotch in your house, but i'd much rather spend my life doing what i wanted to do instead of risking not doing what i wanted to do, on the bet that i can buy myself the freedom to do it later..


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Steezus Christ said:


> maybe that's exactly how some want to live their life, who are you to say whether it's not right or whatever?


You did not seem to understand most of what had been said. Nobody implied that "you shouldn't do what you want", or that "you shouldn't go for it". What had been said here was: a) it is utterly absurd to think that those who actually successfully combine their passion for snowboarding with their professional and family lives are some sort of sellouts unworthy of being called real snowboarders and b) it is utterly absurd to think that all of those who actually chose the life of a snow carnie sacrificed better career and family prospects. It's just not true. There's a reason a dishwasher does what he does and that reason (hint) has nothing to do with turning down a high powered Fortune 500 position in the name of some noble quest for personal enlightenment through snowboarding. 

So in light of your apparent misunderstanding I'm not going to insult you. Not because you said something smart or even worthwhile but because I think that setting kids straight is a thankless and useless undertaking. Thankless because they think they know everything and never listen when they should. And useless because life is much more efficient at correcting the hell out of them than I will ever be. 

I'll leave it at that.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> You did not seem to understand most of what had been said. Nobody implied that "you shouldn't do what you want", or that "you shouldn't go for it". What had been said here was: a) it is utterly absurd to think that those who actually successfully combine their passion for snowboarding with their professional and family lives are some sort of sellouts unworthy of being called real snowboarders and b) it is utterly absurd to think that all of those who actually chose the life of a snow carnie sacrificed better career and family prospects. It's just not true. There's a reason a dishwasher does what he does and that reason (hint) has nothing to do with turning down a high powered Fortune 500 position in the name of some noble quest for personal enlightenment through snowboarding.
> 
> So in light of your apparent misunderstanding I'm not going to insult you. Not because you said something smart or even worthwhile but because I think that setting kids straight is a thankless and useless undertaking. Thankless because they think they know everything and never listen when they should. And useless because life is much more efficient at correcting the hell out of them than I will ever be.
> 
> I'll leave it at that.


This! Exactly this. And this thread should die now.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

this is exactly why i didnt want it to go any further. certain points of view get skewed and statements are read to extremes. its nobodies fault, its just what happens when you try to take deep thoughts and translate them to words. my main point was to not measure self worth from a financial situation but from a lifestyle perspective...

some things just arent meant to be discussed over the internet i guess and best left for face to face conversations where its easier to portray an idea..


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Steezus Christ said:


> this is exactly why i didnt want it to go any further. certain points of view get skewed and statements are read to extremes. its nobodies fault, its just what happens when you try to take deep thoughts and translate them to words. my main point was to not measure self worth from a financial situation but from a lifestyle perspective...
> 
> *some things just arent meant to be discussed over the internet i guess and best left for face to face conversations where its easier to punch anybody who disagrees with you,.. Right in the Ballsack!!!!*


 

*Fixed that for Ya!* 
:thumbsup: :lol:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

lab49232 said:


> Of course it wasn't necessary, this entire conversation is dumb. Granted I shouldn't have called you out specifically as I have no idea what you're doing with your life, I apologize. Point is we all want to drop whatever and ride every day of the season, the lack of understanding or forward thought in this entire thread by certain ideas being thrown out though is disturbing. This thread reads like a giant "hey kids drop everything you have and be a bum because the universe/or you will find a way to make it work in the future because that's a problem for future you" and living in Portland I know full well that's not an mindset we need to continue to encourage.


Hi nice to meet ya.

Oh yes way, the universe will always find a way to work out for me.

I'm countin' on it. It always has.

Apparently, you haven't done enough to appease the snow gods?

I know up till now I've had a life most could only dream of.


TT


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I owned my first house when I was 22 and had a kid plus 2 step kids and my niece(all girls, ugh) to support. While working 2 full time jobs, I went to school..... Worked in the city for another 10 years before deciding to leave that life for the mountain life. It's not about being a snowboarder for me or most of the people I know. It's about living the lifestyle in the small towns in the mountains. Riding single track on a mountain bike that costs more than you should afford(probably more than your car), hiking as many peaks/trails a summer that you possibly can, travel as much as possible(majority of people I know will leave for 4-6 weeks to some foreign country) and just drink in as much life as you can. Hell, I make more money here doing the same thing as I did in the city and I get to live the lifestyle. 

Sure there are the carnies that show up and that portion of the population is pretty close to noreasters description above however, there are a lot more successful people living this life than you could imagine and it's slightly amusing to read this argument..... 

Well, I'm off to go grab breakfast and coffee with my over educated dirtbag snowboarder friends that all seem to successfully make a living in some of the most expensive places in the country and ride every day. After that I'll make the 45 min trek to abasin. Then we will snowboard opening day on our WROD, which most won't understand why, nor'easter for sure won't...... I'll post up a picture later to further confuse.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

lab49232 said:


> True true. Very true. I just am sick of dealing with the washed up ones who didn't think it through and up a leech on others and society as a whole. I'm not trying to start arguments, just saying that people especially at a young age need better guidance than that. Not many 16-23 year olds are thinking things through properly and people who have lived through it and been with oether people who have should be there to help them avoid doing something they'll regret or leave them in a gutter when it's too late for them to crawl out.


goddamn you sound bitter... if you hate hipsters that much maybe move away from 24rth-ish and Hawthorne? 

do all your friends drink PBR?

this thread is retarded, Achenbach is out of touch and idealistic, my balls are wrinkly, and legalize it (weed, not my balls being wrinkly - that's just physics. nothing you can do about it).


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Argo said:


> I owned my first house when I was 22 and had a kid plus 2 step kids and my niece(all girls, ugh) to support. While working 2 full time jobs, I went to school..... Worked in the city for another 10 years before deciding to leave that life for the mountain life. It's not about being a snowboarder for me or most of the people I know. It's about living the lifestyle in the small towns in the mountains. Riding single track on a mountain bike that costs more than you should afford(probably more than your car), hiking as many peaks/trails a summer that you possibly can, travel as much as possible(majority of people I know will leave for 4-6 weeks to some foreign country) and just drink in as much life as you can. Hell, I make more money here doing the same thing as I did in the city and I get to live the lifestyle.
> 
> Sure there are the carnies that show up and that portion of the population is pretty close to noreasters description above however, there are a lot more successful people living this life than you could imagine and it's slightly amusing to read this argument.....
> 
> Well, I'm off to go grab breakfast and coffee with my over educated dirtbag snowboarder friends that all seem to successfully make a living in some of the most expensive places in the country and ride every day. After that I'll make the 45 min trek to abasin. Then we will snowboard opening day on our WROD, which most won't understand why, nor'easter for sure won't...... I'll post up a picture later to further confuse.


I hear rushing sound. That's the sound of my post going completely over your head. That's right. Why, oh why would I understand the idea of doing something I've been doing for nearly as long as you've been alive, Argo? That's just crazy.

Ok, so there's a skiing banana emoji but no eye roll? Seriously, not enough eye rolls can be added to this stupid thread.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> I hear rushing sound. That's the sound of my post going completely over your head. That's right. Why, oh why would I understand the idea of doing something I've been doing for nearly as long as you've been alive, Argo? That's just crazy.
> 
> Ok, so there's a skiing banana emoji but no eye roll? Seriously, not enough eye rolls can be added to this stupid thread.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Well congrats Noreaster, you pretty much proved yourself to be a knob in this thread.
We can all disregard your posts in the future.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

ETM said:


> Well congrats Noreaster, you pretty much proved yourself to be a knob in this thread.
> We can all disregard your posts in the future.


That will just break my heart.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Why can't we all just...get along?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Anticrobotic said:


> Why can't we all just...get along?


:deadhorse: …cuz _this,_ :deadhorse: ...is such good cardio?? :deadhorse:

:shrug:


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

If a group of boarders who all have similar passions can't discuss the challenges of modem life without throwing insults, getting defensive and feeling superior to others, there's no hope for the rest of the population.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

augie said:


> *there's no hope for the rest of the population.*


1. somebody may have a clue

2. anyone in this thread defending their life (Argo, etc), cool.

Anyone else who think you have an argument or point to make, you are arguing on the internet style re fucking tarded.

By all means continue, A-Basin's WROD is not enough to stop summertime idiocy, I don't ride Vail resorts.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

augie said:


> If a group of boarders who all have similar passions can't discuss the challenges of modem life without throwing insults, getting defensive and feeling superior to others, there's no hope for the rest of the population.


Your comments infers your superior to all the others who have voiced there passions in a way you do not approve. Thanks Saint Augie


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> Your comments infers your superior to all the others who have voiced there passions in a way you do not approve. Thanks Saint Augie


saint hood has blessed me with ultimate superiority. :bowdown: peace be with you my son. (I hate religion)


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

augie said:


> saint hood has blessed me with ultimate superiority. :bowdown: peace be with you my son. (I hate religion)


Hate is sad, a temporary superior state without hope...  except in one's SELF


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Soooo......what's going on here?????


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> Soooo......what's going on here?????


nothing good, do not read!

you were warned.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> nothing good, do not read!
> 
> you were warned.


Who are you to tell them what they can and can't read?! You aren't any better than them!! 

But yes, this thread went wacky and is filled with internet emotion.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

A good read

anybody read this since we are on books


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> A good read
> 
> anybody read this since we are on books


think I'll read this to my kids. seems thread appropriate.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

No but this just brought tears....


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

or this...


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> No but this just brought tears....






hardasacatshead said:


> or this...


yes, yes and yes.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> You got it ass backwards, bud. 99.9% of the time that liftie shredding dude you're talking about is there not because he gave up so much but because he had nothing to give up. Sure, you get random well-to-dos who suddenly get religion and leave their successful and perfectly well-adjusted lives for the thrill of penniless yet exciting existence of a snowboarding bum, but they are few and far between. The usual resort crowd is pretty typical: stoners, high school and college washouts, budding alkies, homeless tumbleweeds, stupid 20 somethings "living it up", stupid 30 somethings with Peter Pan syndromes, an occasional stupid 40 something with a full blown midlife crisis, and a wide assortment of losers who are bad at life in general so they convince themselves that moving to the mountain and shredding daily is their "destiny". By and large these people become kitchen hands and lifties because they can't do anything else and not because they're Siddharthas of snowboarding.



Sure there are lots of exception to this statement but overall this /\ is basically the truth(harshly said) in my 37 years of life experience.

If your happy with your life just go with it but don't spite others or claim they're not "keepin it real" because they get to travel, eat out, spend lots of time in the backcountry, train and have shit like a nice cars, nice girlfriends(who work and ride) , houses bla bla bla.

It's not always either or , there is ways to "have it all" or close enough for most of us but hey it's not for everyone do what makes you happy.

Do what you want just don't ask society to pay your way or expect handouts.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

plenty of happy people who don't have shit

"sucks to suck" -BA

man this one keeps comin at me lately, may have to sig it....


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Wow, this thread escalated quickly.:embarrased1:
Either way, maybe certain thing to someone is everything. I certainly not that person. There are so many things besides snowboarding I enjoy doing, so I don't know if I will be one of these snowboard bums. I also enjoy my job, it's my passion and paychecks that allows me to buy season passes, pay for trips, and get new cool toys.
As for owning a house, yes, I have so many different hobbies I need a place to store them.
I wish I could be one of these people just have one hobby and one hobby only, but I can't. I need to something to take me away from it.
Besides, being able to snowboard all year is not gonna be possible if you have a job that does dishes.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Hmmm this thread is much better than the one with the guy selling snowboard brakes.

That said... I don't measure my success or happiness with things i've bought; and i hope my kids don't either. That would be a major failure.

Edit: oh and October has 3 pay fridays!! :yahoo:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Why don't cows have any MONEY?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> I hear rushing sound. That's the sound of my post going completely over your head...
> Ok, so there's a skiing banana emoji but no eye roll? Seriously, not enough eye rolls can be added to this stupid thread.


Hmmm... maybe it's a language thing (since it's not _my_ language, I'm forced to read slowly and carefully) but I think I get what you were wanting to say and agree, as well as with others :dunno:. Everyone has his own way to follow his passion and who are we all to judge one others ways. 

I'm a snowboarder, I'm a researcher, I'm an eventer, I'm a wife, I'm a daughter, I'm a gardener, I'm a chocolate lover, I'm happy n content and I really don't care if anyone thinks if I'm a snowboarder or "just" do snowboard.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow, this thread did go downhill fast (no pun intended). 

I can vouch for one poster here that I have met in person (only once) and that he tells the truth about working hard and living the good life in the mountains (complete with a real job) and is only steps away from the lift at a major ski area. There was obviously a lot of hard work to get there, but now he seems to be reaping the rewards of good decisions and discipline to get where he is. He also seems to be a very cool and generous guy that I hope to ride with sometime this winter. 

We all take slightly different paths. Happiness is more about experiences, not about possetions


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Eat. Sleep. Drink coffee. Have sex. snowboard.

Do what you have to to get there.


How is this complicated?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

as promised. Here are a couple of pictures from early morning. got to busy bullshitting with friends to take more pictures. As for the rest of the thread, I don't really care what people think.... Just live life the way you want to but no need to group people together and judge them or anyone.:no2:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

found this,.. thought it relevant!

The opinions / definitions expressed are _not_ necessarily those of this forum or it's crazy assed members!


*...Except maybe the last definition @ 4:39. *


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Haha oh the continued White bashing by all the Pros who he helped go on to earn their paychecks. Fun vid though.

The one thing I don't get that you hear over and over is how it's an expression... I mean it's fun, it's beautiful, it's exciting and so many things but I don't get the total idea of it being an expression. How am I expressing myself by snowboarding. I mean I'm saying i like the thrill of it, the scenery and such, but while I prefer it I can't say it's an expression like a piece of writing or a song, and so on... Anybody else or am I just crazy?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

my guess: the "expression" is the line you choose, The way you turn, or the thing you do in the air, or whatever..


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

deagol said:


> my guess: the "expression" is the line you choose, The way you turn, or the thing you do in the air, or whatever..


Exactly, and that's not really an expression is it??? I mean unless there's a 4 foot cliff over on that side and a 20 foot cliff on this side and you take the 4 footer and I drop the 20 footer to express that I am just way more cool than you... :dunno: Just never made sense to me which is so weird with how much I have vested in the sport.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Expression = silent communication.
A way for some people to show others what's going on inside them... at a soul level. Not everyone values this expression as much as others... like, i don't care if i express myself or not. But some people do, like a ballet dancer, musician etc.

I had a hippy gf once who told me all this stuff about the soul and how people find an outlet for their souls through art... I only cared that she was hot.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

F1EA said:


> Expression = silent communication.
> A way for some people to show others what's going on inside them... at a soul level. Not everyone values this expression as much as others... like, i don't care if i express myself or not. But some people do, like a ballet dancer, musician etc.
> 
> I had a hippy gf once who told me all this stuff about the soul and how people find an outlet for their souls through art... I only cared that she was hot.


So what does my backside 3 in to face plant say about what's going on inside me:embarrased1:

And those damn hippy girls, often :tongue4:, but always


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

*sigh* Yup,.. bunch'a crazy assed fuckers!! :laugh: :dunno:

Here I thought that once everyone watched this clip right thru to the end,..? Right there @ timestamp 4:39! 

I thought I'd _finally_ found something we could *ALL* agree on! :blink: Silly me! :eyetwitch2:



:whiteflag:surrender:whiteflag:


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> *sigh* Yup,.. bunch'a crazy assed fuckers!! :laugh: :dunno:
> 
> Here I thought that once everyone watched this clip right thru to the end,..? Right there @ timestamp 4:39!
> 
> ...


No I think it was a success, we've agreed there's a lot of hot but crazy hippie girls. And isn't that really the most important life lesson a guy can learn?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

lab49232 said:


> No I think it was a success, we've agreed there's a lot of hot but crazy hippie girls. And isn't that really the most important life lesson a guy can learn?


:notworthy: _Agreed!!_ I do stand corrected sir! :bowdown:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> You got it ass backwards, bud. 99.9% of the time that liftie shredding dude you're talking about is there not because he gave up so much but because he had nothing to give up. Sure, you get random well-to-dos who suddenly get religion and leave their successful and perfectly well-adjusted lives for the thrill of penniless yet exciting existence of a snowboarding bum, but they are few and far between. The usual resort crowd is pretty typical: stoners, high school and college washouts, budding alkies, homeless tumbleweeds, stupid 20 somethings "living it up", stupid 30 somethings with Peter Pan syndromes, an occasional stupid 40 something with a full blown midlife crisis, and a wide assortment of losers who are bad at life in general so they convince themselves that moving to the mountain and shredding daily is their "destiny". By and large these people become kitchen hands and lifties because they can't do anything else and not because they're Siddharthas of snowboarding.


Liftie dude checking in. I was working as a personal trainer in my countries capital and arguably best city, charging $85 an hour and working 25-30 hour weeks. I had a great work life balance, good circle of friends, very supportive training environment and the best facilities available (I competed at Commonwealth level, and medalled) 

I 'threw it all away' to take a job at a skifield in one of my countries most beautiful regions. I don't like cities, I like mountains, lakes, and beaches. Easy decision. Seasons over, I'm now working for a scenic helicopter company in an equally stunning area, going back to the mountain again next season, then joining the fire force where we work 4 on/4 off. 

I'm saving for a house deposit, and have been putting away $20 a week since I was 15 for my retirement, 23 now. Feels good to be part of the 0.01%:cheer:

I'd hate to live inside your head mate, seems like a pretty terrible place to be.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

lab49232 said:


> So what does my backside 3 in to face plant say about what's going on inside me:embarrased1:


It's just different ways of channeling and transmitting what's important to you. In the world of snowboarding think of Nicolas Muller vs Shawn White. Very different expression to a similar kind of thing (sliding on snow); and still probably the same passion.

Some people value these outlets (such as snowboarding, art, etc) more than others, because it DOES mean more to them. Others value other things... such as a car, a certain position...?

Hence the different level of commitment to what some people call a "hobby". And the different level of commitment towards what other people value as "important things to have".

Simply... people are different. 
And judging/discarding someone for what they appear to have is not smart at all. It goes both ways, someone who is truly at peace with himself would never call someone else a sellout.

There... now let's talk about yoga pants.



lab49232 said:


> And those damn hippy girls, often :tongue4:, but always


Yup. Where was that Hot/Crazy chart when i needed one.....


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Exactly. It's not about judging _others_ to be a sellout, it's about not selling out yourself. Don't live your life looking at someone else's life wishing it was yours. Plain and simple. :dunno:


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Holy cow! Did the forum just get on the White band wagon instead of considering him a sellout? Never thought I'd see the day but that's awesome.! He deserves even more respect than he gets!:wavetowel2:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Deacon said:


> You guys are demonstrating the line between a snowboarder and a person who snowboards as a hobby.





Deacon said:


> Exactly. It's not about judging _others_ to be a sellout, it's about not selling out yourself. Don't live your life looking at someone else's life wishing it was yours. Plain and simple. :dunno:


Are you kidding me? Your post was the most irritating of the bunch and the one that started this avalanche of bullshit. Do you even read what you write?

And I thought I was done with this shit...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> Are you kidding me? Your post was the most irritating of the bunch and the one that started this avalanche of bullshit. Do you even read what you write?
> 
> And I thought I was done with this shit...


Lol, I think my e-point is perhaps being lost to the internet or interpretation. My original statement stands. There are people who snowboard as a hobby, a distraction, a way to get through the winter , and those who create a life for themselves centered around snowboarding. I don't care which you pick. As long as you're happy with your choice, that's all that matters. Not really sure what you're so angry at.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Deacon said:


> Lol, I think my e-point is perhaps being lost to the internet or interpretation. My original statement stands. There are people who snowboard as a hobby, a distraction, a way to get through the winter , and those who create a life for themselves centered around snowboarding. I don't care which you pick. As long as you're happy with your choice, that's all that matters. Not really sure what you're so angry at.


Angry - no, dumbfounded by the sheer amount of silliness displayed here - yes. 

I already expressed my view on what constitutes a hobby and am not going to rehash it again. There is one question I kept asking myself reading through all of this and that is about this arbitrary line between a hobby and a lifestyle that you and some others apparently see. 

To me making these divisions is nothing but a dick measuring contest, plain and simple. The type of my-local-is-more-local-than-your-local thing. Does it really serve anyone to do it except giving oneself a sense of slight status elevation? I doubt it serves snowboarders as a community.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Noreaster your comments tend to smell ever so slightly of oneself sense of status elevation. The person who is dumbfounded! Your apparent distain for this arbitrary line. Another form IMO of dick measuring.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> Noreaster your comments tend to smell ever so slightly of oneself sense of status elevation. The person who is dumbfounded! Your apparent distain for this arbitrary line. Another form IMO of dick measuring.


Haha. Oh, the snowboarding bigotry. 

You know what they say though - tolerating intolerance is not tolerance.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> Haha. Oh, the snowboarding bigotry.
> 
> You know what they say though - tolerating intolerance is not tolerance.


"Resolve to be tender with the young, compassionate with the aged, sympathetic with the striving and tolerant with the weak and wrong. Sometime in your life, you will have been all of these"

Been guilty,


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

What happened to hot but crazy hippie girls?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

lab49232 said:


> What happened to hot but crazy hippie girls?


Dude... be VERY careful, you need to watch this:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

lab49232 said:


> What happened to hot but crazy hippie girls?


Seriously? They all go to coachella and burning man. Get a life and go to a trendy music festival you loser.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> Seriously? They all go to coachella and burning man. Get a life and go to a trendy music festival you loser.


I think you missed a page or two if this thread...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

lab49232 said:


> I think you missed a page or two if this thread...


there isnt a worthwhile page in this thread, much less 2.

so, NO


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> there isnt a worthwhile page in this thread, much less 2.
> 
> so, NO


True, next hippie chick will be in yoga pants and boom problem solved! God why am I still on here instead of on snow? This is pathetic :sad2:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> there isnt a worthwhile page in this thread, much less 2.
> 
> so, NO
> 
> ...


I've got an excuse, but If You've got snow to ride & you're in here,..? That is pathetic! If you've got snow, get out there and *express yourself!!!! *

…and since I've found the _PERFECT_ metaphor for this thread,.. (maybe even this forum!!) Here ya go!


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> nothing good, do not read!
> 
> you were warned.


Why couldn't this make page 1?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> I've got an excuse, but If You've got snow to ride & you're in here,..? That is pathetic! If you've got snow, get out there and *express yourself!!!! *


This is what y'all need:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

F1EA said:


> This is what y'all need:


Video still rocks... :yahoo:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

You guys are all completely subtext impared!!!  :mob:


…and Madonna _SUCKS!!_ Sucked in the 80's,.. still does!!!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> You guys are all completely subtext impared!!!  :mob:
> 
> 
> …and Madonna _SUCKS!!_ Sucked in the 80's,.. still does!!!


Modonna was a trend setter weather you liked her or not.

She keeps fit...give her credit. :laughat:


----------

